# Small tract for lease in Dodge County



## mossyhorn (Apr 14, 2016)

This tract is surrounded by irrigated farm land and tract contains mostly small planted pines. This tract contains 89 acres and is located not far from the airport in Dodge County. The lease price is $890.00 and is good area for large bucks. You can pm me or reach me at 478-609-0506, thanks Ted


----------



## nassau (Apr 15, 2016)

i messaged you


----------



## mossyhorn (Apr 16, 2016)

Land leased thanks Gon


----------



## EricL (May 31, 2016)

*I'll go in with couple guys*

I'm a bow hunter and new to it so I would be interested in going in with a couple guys to secure this lease
Eric 404-902-7009


----------

